

Gun groups up in arms about Google's new anti-firearms policy - coconuts2314
http://thedc.com/MXrM9v

======
jboggan
I don't think Google should be doing this, but this creates a huge business
opportunity. When eBay had a similar policy on firearms and firearm
accessories it opened the door for GunBroker.com to take that entire business
for itself. When PayPal started blocking any transactions having to do with
firearms it opened the way for GunPal (which was admittedly a failure for
reasons I don't understand - their site has an expired security certificate
and I don't think they have been a going concern for 2 years now). That being
said, there is now a better market for someone to provide both an integrated
search portal and payment option for firearms transactions in the United
States.

Just for the Californians and others outside the U.S., yes these sorts of
firearm and accessory transactions are totally legal when conducted intra-
state or when sent through a licensed dealer. The internet market for firearms
is very important due to the incredible diversity in the marketplace compared
to the very specific taste of the individual consumers.

~~~
jibjaba
Anything that pushes back against the insane gun lobby is great. Let them
build their own sites, the more insular and backward they appear the better.

~~~
a7r
Great for what? The US has the largest population of private gun owners, and
it has a far bigger problem with hamburger-related deaths and car-related
injuries than gun-related crime. This just seems like a political or CYA move
for Google.

